
Is the IoT Just Too Expensive? - patburns
https://medium.com/@patburns/is-the-iot-just-too-expensive-a621e18654fb#.hap1fkxmp
======
lwlml
Is there any reason to trust any IoT device? There seems to be an inherent
conflict between making them astoundingly cheap so they become sensor-dust
versus how much authentication and authorization they can be endowed with so
your washing machine doesn't order multiple cases of the most expensive
laundry detergent because the microwave decided that was the right thing to
do.

